# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  u kno u want this...:P

## omgcool7

:wave:OOO forgot about this post when i posted 3-4 months ago i was in a hurry.......i never said it was mine but i forgot to give credit........AGAIN THIS IS NOT MINE JUST THOUGHT IT LOOKED AWSOME AND WANTED TO SHOW IT  :Frown: 


Over that last few weeks I spent almost $10,000 on my new setup. 
This is where my wife and I game at, it's setup in the living room of our 
condo. Pics...
*<click images to enlarge>*


Many boxes begin to arrive in the mail!


My cat installing the OS on my new Rig


*The inside of my new rig, this is my main gaming box:* 
Core 2 Quad 6700
Extreme Striker MB
8800 Ultra Video Card
2 Raptor X Drives in Raid 0
4 GB Memory
Dual Boot Xp Pro & Vista Ultimate


This is the Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler, a bitch to install but works great


I installed it all in a Lian Li PC-G70 Case, nice and big, very happy with it


6 Computers and an Xbox 360 Elite


2 APC Back-UPS XS 1500 Battery Backup Units
These are great, I put each one on its own 20amp circuit so I could
divide the load between all my equipment, these have a cool load monitor
so it was real easy to divide up the power usage between the two 


6 brand new NEC 2070VX LCD Monitors mounted onto a hex mount
monitor stand by Atdec (took forever to put together and install monitors)


This is where I sit to play mmo's, xbox and watch TV. One of my pc's
is a media center pc with a tv tuner that I ran my cable to, love it
(lower left monitor)


This is where my wife plays


More pics of the PC's

----------


## Hallowsend

OMG I do want this =/ Send me 10k dolla worth of computer stuff please  :Frown:

----------


## Mike3667

Pointless. Waste of money.

----------


## Daft

Holy f*** thats a lot of screens and computers and what not... If only I had money to waste like that....

----------


## lt1camaro13

Uber!!!! I Want!

----------


## Bmxpassion

amazing set up, other then... wht is the point of 10k on computer crap.

i honestly couldnt see me EVER doing that. but i like it.

----------


## dude891

That is awesome. It is kind of a waist of money and kind of not. I mean, how awesome would it be to watch a dvd while playing a bunch of WoW characters all at once. But still, I can live with just one monitor.

----------


## Drakketh

What is a life. =}

----------


## Drakz

woah....why so many copies of linage 2? that i dont understand...:S...but hey you must have shed loads of cash! gratz! xD

----------


## dude891

> What is a life. =}


Meh... Who needs a life. Its more fun to not have one

----------


## Tease

Spread the wealth, bro?

----------


## 1337person

hahah thats cool only got 2 screens myself

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Ok, I see...
And now, by any chance, is this you in future?

I is wanting now.... Can I haz pleaze?

----------


## Platos

That just gave away more than I thought it would, you still have the candy canes hanging up, plus the multiple copys of games. I know who you are from that, from a different game at least. I was jealous of your old set up, but this is something else. Is KoS still going?

----------


## Ends

Wow...I'm really in near-total awe. 

If I ever had something like that I doubt I'd ever leave my room. 

You definitely have my jealousy, that's for sure. =P

----------


## tonks1

IM just wodering what monitors ur using and how big / good are they

pm me with some info on the monitors if u can plox

----------


## Syplex23

haha thats harsh your wife gets 3 computers and u get 6 with an xbox elite

----------


## Notahax

I bet that room is hot because my room has 2 pcs,xbox,xbox360,ps3,wii,Panasonic 50inch plasma. My room is freaking burning!!

----------


## Nilrac

Thats awesome dude, there must have been 10+ computers there... lol

----------


## henhouse

<3. Wow, that is like the coolest thing I've ever seen. Looks like they are like a family owned powerleveling company or something lol.

----------


## r3anims

holy shit
Thats like god's computer room

----------


## Snailz

*>.<.
God dammit i want it.*

----------


## afroNinja

O-o-oveeerkiiilll!

----------


## iwabo

wow.. that must burn a lot of electricity

----------


## Syplex23

haha not to mention the bills

----------


## Condor

Damn you !!!! xD but there is one thing missing, throw away the 360 and buy a PS3 ^^ than its complete.

----------


## victornet

zomg u have a lot of cash dont u ? kek

----------


## tevyn_

> :wave:
> 
> 
> Over that last few weeks I spent almost $10,000 on my new setup. 
> This is where my wife and I game at, it's setup in the living room of our 
> condo. Pics...
> *<click images to enlarge>*
> 
> 
> ...


Omg thats cool!

----------


## light8264

Holy F***!

----------


## essamabdulkader

Woah, Addicted much? :P

----------


## Szharz

I Want this. Can i Have This?

----------


## cp102

well, you people that are saying he has no life.. it really doesn't even matter because he's already married.

----------


## BrightChild

Its called a Duelbox... And nice RIG :P

----------


## Skull

Lol thats awesome luv the 6 screens.

----------


## coni

would i say no to have that? No.
would i say no to spend 10k to have that? Yes.

----------


## Demonkunga

That is ****ing amazing bro. You must have a very well paying job.
How dare you come on here and tease us all!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tehpwnguin23

I have those same xblade cases

----------


## Popz

Damn... I would love to build my own computer but it just looks so complicated

----------


## Innit

Gratz man, I'm jealous.

The other tards in the room don't realise that you do have a life, and these are your spare expenses.

Add to the top of the topic in BIG RED TEXT 

'BITCHES GET JELIZ'

----------


## bevin347

um what do u or your wife do for a living' to spend, or "waste" 10k$$ worth on computer stuff

----------


## klamor

you know you want this too....
next time dont post other people's info and play it off to be yours...
i play WoW with the guy that REALLY owns this setup, i asked him and he had no idea what MMowned even was

the website he stole it from is KoS Command Center : Extreme Gaming Station - Nitro's Command Center for clan KoS

----------


## omgcool7

yea my bad i never said this was mine but again i forgot to post it wasnt mine i just thouth it look cool and wanted to post it up here for ppl to admire like myself....i had forgot about this thread so this is the first time i come back....sorry for not adding credit..my bad i was a leecher back then and was new to the site...

----------


## Vandir

How... much.. did... that... COST? O_o

I'm jealous... of course, I'm only 15 and I couldn't waste time like that, what with SATs and all... who am I kidding, I must have it. Now. *_*

----------


## hbharrison

omg id sell my foot for that

----------


## jemsz

OMMG 
I just creamed my pants

----------


## Mobbed

Nerd heaven. Gratz on all that stuff, hope it didn't hurt your wallet too much (But it certainly looks like it did)

----------


## kingants

Omfg Give Me A Cat Like That

----------


## foolie

jeez are you the architect of the matrix? that's too insane..my eyes would explode with that many screens

----------


## Jens

yes, yes i do  :Frown: 
/cry

----------


## Sublimepwns_

gaming is the fun life noobs

----------


## Piersd

lol, best picture is the one with the cat install the "OS"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

...i wish my computer would run as good as ONE of those lol

----------


## Krescentia

..........

----------


## MDN

They probably bot a whole heap of characters then sell them or rent the accounts our or something like that. Probably how they payed for the set up.

----------


## Hypnotize

o
m
g
.....

I smell rich nerds  :Big Grin: 
respect  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikolaj06

This is the reason global warming i coming........

----------


## Scuzzbuzz

and hes me thinking global warming was from deodorant roflxD

nice set up tho dude fair play (Y)

----------


## Shizka

Holy frick. That is just... Frick... Nice setup  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wazabara

man you have some issues ^_^;

----------


## King Protos

wow that is just amazing.

here I thought my 2K$ rig and two 30' monitors were cool... =(


If you think about it,' their computers cant even be that good.
they have:
9 monitors------1K$
Xbo 360 elite---450$ (?)
accesories -----350$ (keyboard, mouse, etc)
2 battery things-400$ (?)
I-phone---------450$
laptop-----------1K$ at least

thats about 3.6K$ right there.

then dived that by 6 (they have 6 computers)
thats only 600$ PER COMPUTER!

----------


## Sixen

holy shit thats likke 20 g's

----------


## cheesemonk

Your cat is smart. Gimme pls XP

----------


## isaniac

re inacting southpark, gunna be grinding boars for the rest of time?

----------


## TheZaronz

_WORLD OF GEEKCRAFT

__ What is your game?
_

----------


## Far3nhe1t

That is so crazy.
Nice Rigs

----------


## Mr_Wong

Lol lil richkid. Now go learn something useful.

----------


## xraven

Thats a totally nice setup. I'd want to game 24/7 with something like ha nice job.

----------


## Enuf

I dont care if its not his :P IVE BEEN THROUGH 3 WHOLE PAGES! AND NOT ONE PERSON HAS MENTIONED THE BEST THING! THE CANDY CANE RAIL ;P

----------


## Abstraction

Looks like he jacks shit. why would someone have 8 games of the same game?

----------


## Moonstalker

Theres always a reason behind things.

But dear god, that is insane. If they have kids, they're going to be the luckiest lil' shit heads in the world.

----------


## darkmagishin

r u black by any chance? ya i thought so, jacking shit from the white man

----------


## CraiGDaniel

Nerf. Nuff said.

----------


## Fyrus

I only got 1 thing to say to you.... THATS SO FACKING HAX!!

----------


## delphina

thats pretty crazy looks like they bought/ stole accounts to go with the different screens

----------


## Skalla

take all computers and multibox wow  :Stick Out Tongue:  as shammy and liek chain lightning wipes out whole opposite team in AV ><

----------

